
Equifax hackers stole data for 200k credit cards from transaction history - alexkavon
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/09/equifax-hackers-stole-data-for-200k-credit-cards-from-transaction-history/
======
alexkavon
I just want to know what is going to be done about this. Will the SSA (social
security administration) office issue new numbers?

